# Experimental Fillings in Fatties



## tiffany186 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey All !

Just took two fatties out of my smoker....one filled with a homemade cranberry/apple (plus raisins & mardarin oranges) compote and one filled with a layer of Mex-seasoned "refried" baked beans and a layer of pico de gallo.  Seasoned the pork differently for each one.  Cranberry got cloves, pumpkin pie spice and a little sprinkling of 'rub' and the Mex got garlic, cilantro paste, 'rub', S & P, and some BBQ seasoning. Both covered with same dry













SMOKER 2 10.26.13.jpg



__ tiffany186
__ Oct 26, 2013






rub before smoking. Also pictured are BBQ chicken thighs.  Will let you know how they taste!


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice looking fatties! The good thing about a fatty is that there is no wrong stuffing.


----------



## tiffany186 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks!  You are right about no wrong stuffings!  These were totally different, but both totally delicious!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds great!

I would love to see the inside of those fatties!

Bill


----------



## tiffany186 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks, Bill!  I only cut off one little end on each for a quick taste.  They are vacuum packed now in the freezer for an upcoming party in a few weeks.  When that happens, I will post some pics!


----------

